# Autotrail apache 2006



## 106106 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello all

Have a mclouis glen at moment, thinking about purchasing auto trail apache 700SE.

Does anyone have realistic used price or comment on this motorhome?


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi lynn you will no doubt get all the anti Autotrail continental owners giving you all the reasons why you shouldn't. We have had an 2004 Apache 640 se for 2 years been to France and Spain last year and early this year (back again in September) and we have not had one problem with the body or the FIAT chassis.
We are very happy with our Autotrail.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Have Apache 700 2005.. More than pleased..
Happy to answer any queries.. We previously had a Scout.. Loved that as well until some joy riders smashed into it !!!.. Long story...


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Apache 700*

Hi Bucket
Agree with Tonka's comments, we have a 2006 model and have had 2 years of absolute pleasure from our Autotrail, have had no problems with our second home and we are now planning to make it our first home and to go fulltiming very soon. Autotrail owners also have a fantastic club for rallies and holiday experiences with their fellow travellers throughout the year at home and abroad.

Good luck for the future. Chetty


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Bucket, although we don't have an Apache we do have an Autotrail- Chieftain. It was the one that ticked all our boxes for both layout , base chassis/engine and the quality of the interior. We have not been disappointed and don't have any plans to change her for a long time. 
Lin


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Would echo what everyone else has said. This is my second Autotrail and I am firmly of the belief that Autotrail are the best built of the british Motorhomes but that's just an opinion and not cause for a whole seperate thread!

What I would say about the Apache 700 is that it is a very compact motorhome, ie it does not have an "airy feeling" about it. There is a lot squashed in: rear lounge, toilet and seperate shower, full dinette etc. If you suffer from claustrophobia you won't like it.

I like mine, my wife has become lukewarm since we bought it because of the squashed up feeling. I doubt we will have another 700 and given the price of the Autotrails that we do like being £55k plus we'll probably buy continental next time.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

averhamdave,
We felt the same as you about it but my misses would not let me buy a 700 for your reasons,


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

We have had The Autotrail Mohican for about 8 months now and are absolutely delighted with it


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

We had an 04 Apache 640 SE which we sold in 2006 (may even be missmollie's!) . Apart from a leak when a shower hose came off, it was faultless. We now have a Cheyenne and we've had a few minor niggles but generally very pleased. You'll go a long way to beat Autotrail interior quality in my view.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Another happy Autotrail owner here. 2005 Apache 670G, 19.000 miles and just a new gas regulator to tarnish its fault free record. Can't really blame Autotrail for that!.
I agree with previous comments. It was the interior design that did it for us too.   

Trevor


----------



## JohnandLisa (May 20, 2008)

We bought a Apache 700 SE on a 04 about a month ago, used it for the first time last weekend IT WAS GREAT..... few niggles .... the fridge door lock don't lock, so when theres stuff in the fridge it swings open & snapped a bolt of the wined down thing underneath, think its called a wined down thing ....... couldn't find the bolt anyone know what size it is .....?


----------



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

We've had our Mohican for two years now and love it, lots of room for us and the two dogs. Its was the end bathroom that sold it to us. No problems so far, not even during our 3 weeks in scotland in torrential rain and freezing cold wind - we were toasty warm! Might look at one with island bed when we win the lottery!






WendyS


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

We had an 07 Apache 700 se (until it was stolen 2 months ago!) - really pleased with it, so much so that we're just itching to get our hands on our new Apache in a couple of weeks time!

One or two niggles when new, but nothing that put us off in any way, and the layout and space was just perfect for us. We certainly didn't find it claustrophobic (and we're both 6ft ), but enjoyed the light and airy rear lounge for lazy afternoons or evenings with a bottle (or two) of fine Australian red wine.

It's all down to individual taste of course (the layout as well as the wine!), but I'm sure you would just love the Apache! Best of luck!

Timotei + J9

by the way - J9 would kill me if she knew I said she was 6ft! Apparently shes 5ft 11 3/4 inches (+a little bit!).


----------



## 110374 (Mar 5, 2008)

*autotrail motorhome*

We are the proud owners of a autotrail cheyenne 53 plate,we have had it 3 months ,a few small niggles but nothing to much, we think autotrail are great value .


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Lynn,
I have an Apache 634u for sale on this forum should you decide to go that way, third page of the Coachbuilt section with 445 views to date :roll: , going all out for 500 now :lol: 
Norman


----------

